# dalga geçmek



## pizzakid

It's 'to make fun of', yes? So if I wanted to say 'I made fun of the cat' would it be:

Kediyi dalga geçtim.

or

Kediyle dalga geçtim. (and should the Y be there?)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## macrotis

*Dalga geçmek* is used for people. (Adam benimle dalga geçti, Ali'yle dalga geçilmez...)

*Kediyle dalga geçtim* is grammatically correct. *Kediyle* is short for *kedi ile*. When *ile* is attached to a noun, i drops. When it's attached to a noun ending in a vowel, y is required. cf., *Köpekle dalga geçtim*.


----------



## vatrahos

Is it not used with animals?

"I was _teasing_ the dog"? How would we say "to tease"?


----------



## macrotis

*Oynamak* (Yes, it's a "chameleon" word)

Köpekle _oynuyordum_. (And yes, it doesn't convey the very meaning of teasing, but we understand.)

*Oynamak* can be used for people too:
Kedinin fareyle oynadığı gibi benimle oynuyorsun. You tease me like a cat teases a mouse.

From a Burak Kut song:
benimle oynama
söyledim sana
şansını zorlama
uğurlar olsun


----------



## vatrahos

what about "rahatsız etmekt"? Is this too strong? Let's say a mother has two young children -- one of them is 5 and the other is less than 1. The baby is sleeping and the younger child is "teasing" it. How would the mom say, "Don't tease / pester the baby, let her sleep!" What if it were a dog instead of a baby? Would the verb change?


----------



## macrotis

*rahatsız etmek* can be used both for people and animals.

Bebeği rahatsız etme, (bırak) uyusun.
Köpeği rahatsız etme.
Hayvanı rahatsız etme.

If the dog is awake and the boy teases him, we say *köpeği rahat bırak*. (The boy tries to irritate the dog.) The same for the baby: *Bebeği rahat bırak* (or she would cry).


----------



## ayşegül

vatrahos said:


> Is it not used with animals?
> 
> "I was _teasing_ the dog"? How would we say "to tease"?



Tease: ben bunu hep sataşmak olarak çeviriyorum
Bu durumda,köpeğe sataştım/sataşıyordum.


----------



## ch32

You can also say that *kafa bulmak* but it will be vulgarity.

*Yaşlı adamla kafa buldum* (Old man)


----------

